# Snooky & Paulie



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

You guys are going to die at these two :wub: When I look at petfinder, which I do tend to do daily, I am always take special notice for those babies that must be adopted together.
They are a maltese girl and a Yorkie boy. Precious.

Adoptable Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie: Snooky & Paulie: Petfinder

Could these two be any cuter? Geez, their bond is really evident. :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Brother and Sister team, how cute. Hopefully they find a great forever home.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Adorable, yes. :wub:

But my heart breaks for them, how on earth did they end up losing their home at only three years old?????????? I will never understand a thing like that..


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

They are so cute!

and the names - hehe!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

2maltmom said:


> Adorable, yes. :wub:
> 
> But my heart breaks for them, how on earth did they end up losing their home at only three years old?????????? I will never understand a thing like that..


 
I don't know Pat . Seeing if I can find out more. That's what caught my eye and heart as well.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They do look better cared for than many we see. Maybe the former owners lost their jobs or their home. So many I know have pets,have lost their homes and jobs... I hope they find a home together.I took my last 2 in like that.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

So cute - the original Snooky and Paulie. The Jersey Shore duo has nothing on them.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Awww so cute, I feel bad for them I hope they go to good homes soon.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, just spoke with the rescue POC, darling lady. They are currently with their foster Mommy :wub: and are receiving lots of inquires . :wub: Since she isn't the foster Mommy she didn't know too much about them, other then they did just come in and she heard they are sweethearts :wub: She was very helpful and advised to still fill out an application, even though several nice families are showing interest.

I let her know I posted these two darlings on Spoiled Maltese Forum, and she chuckled from her heart at the name  Made her feel good 

Sweet, wonderful, caring lady. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't imagin such cuties being homeless for long.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Aww, they are so cute!

Hee hee, and they're named after two of the Jersey Shore cast!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Awe, they are precious! Hopefully a family in NJ will rescue them forever!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Those two are beyond sweet. I hope they do indeed get to remain together in a wonderful new forever home.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope they find a forever home soon! I'd snatch them up in a second, if I could!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

they r too cute . love the names and i hope that whomever adopts them keeps them together .


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

they are truly precious. I hope they find a forever home soon

Kat


----------

